
iOS 11 Makes Setting Up New Devices Super Easy - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/19/ios-11-automatic-setup-feature/
======
cm2187
Does that mean no nagging for icloud, apple pay, apple music, etc?

~~~
zackify
iOS 11 on my iPad Pro keeps bugging me to "finish setup" by adding a card to
Apple Pay. Why is this even a thing. I'm never going to pay with an iPad Pro.
And the settings app has a badge until I add a card. Very frustrating.

